# Do we have a chance to succeed?



## Jacques1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi All

I would like some comments and advise please. I'm currently employed by a leading IT firm (+- 7 years exp) in SA and has been offered a position in Dubai. All my certifications has been done but no Bachelors degree. My wife has been a Chartered Accountant +- 4 years. We have no kids yet (but planning very soon).We are both under 30 years of age.

We really want to stay in the US. I have started applying for vacancies at a few "unix IT" companies in the US. 

Is the living cost high in the US and do we stand a chance having success?
How long does visa's take for approval etc..

Your input will be appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

_>>All my certifications has been done but no Bachelors degree.<<_

This is the big thing going against you. Several categories of work visas for the US specify that you must have a Bachelors degree to be eligible. The US job market pretty much insists on a bachelors degree for lots of jobs that don't really need them - but it's an easy way to reduce the number of applicants. 

To have a chance, you're going to need to develop some sort of skill or experience that is in short supply in the US job market. That's the only way an employer can justify hiring you over any of the many available IT people looking for work in the US. 

It's not impossible, but it is getting harder all the time to get into the US on an H1B or any other work visa. You may want to start applying for the visa lottery if you're eligible. At least it's free to enter - you pay nothing until and unless you win a visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

